# Anoscopy with colonoscopy



## kathleenw84 (May 6, 2009)

Hi there,
Talking with one of our physicians here that usually codes anoscopy separately from his colonoscopy.  He states that the anoscopy has a function that enables him to stretch the rectal/sigmoid area for GI bleeding patients.  He further states that the colon scope is not that useful for this.
The coding guidance is confusing above the Anal Destruction Procedures of anoscopy codes 46600 and on. 
What more can I say to him other than it is never reimbursed.  Why not if the scope itself is more useful?  Please let me know, and thanks for your helpful input!
Kathleen Wolfe, MI
Digestive Health Associates of Southwest MI, PC:


----------

